# You Can't Regulate Your Way to Prosperity



## Wolverine (Feb 25, 2011)

Sometimes you read an article so brilliant, so clear and concise, that it makes you want to jump up and shout out for joy to the heavens that the truth has finally been revealed for all to see.

Here is economist Dr. David Montgomery's testimony to the Subcommittee on Green Jobs and the New Economy.

Montgomery Testimony to Subcommittee on Green Jobs

Highlights below:



> Mr. Chairman and Members of the Subcommittee: I am honored by your invitation to appear today. My name is David Montgomery, and I am Vice President of Charles River Associates. I am an economist and I have been working, publishing and teaching in the areas of environmental and energy economics for the past 40 years. I will be discussing my own opinions which are not necessarily those of my employer or any of its clients.
> I would like to concentrate on a study of green jobs released last week by Ceres and PERI, and use it as an example of how studies in this genre provide a biased and incomplete picture of the effects of regulation and of how jobs are created. I think I can summarize my testimony in a few key points.
> 
> First, the regulations at issue undeniably raise the cost of doing business. Tradeoffs must be made between economic costs and environmental benefits in designing laws and regulations, and pretending there is no cost does not help those deliberations.
> ...


----------



## IlPadrino (Feb 26, 2011)

Sometimes I think I should have been born an economist... it's a fascinating field!

Thanks for the link - it's an interesting read.


----------



## CincinnatiControlsGuy (Feb 27, 2011)

You guys should have been economists; I would most certainly prefer someone with an engineering background, that has been self-taught economics, calling the shots than some liberal arts dweeb who studied under a dyed-in-the-wool, Keynesian college professor for a decade.

Unfortunately, the Green Movement isn't concerned with the environment: this is all about control. Perhaps a few of the useful idiots on the ground sincerely believe they are doing what's right for the environment, but those leading the movement are in it for power. You could publish thousands of economic treatises damning environmental regulations and it won't make a lick of difference to those people. They've been chomping at the bit for decades to gain the power to tell the business world when to jump and how high. To make matters worse, when these regulations prove counterproductive to the economy, they will simply blame it on "corporate greed", "the rich", or some other scapegoat du jour. The American people will buy it because they've screamed loudly enough and the madness will continue. :brickwall:


----------

